# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  vitamin B6 produzuje luteinsku fazu ciklusa

## mamma Juanita

kad sam pokusavala zatrudnit nasla sam ovaj podatak na babycenter i fertility friend forumu.
poanta je u tome da druga (luteinska) faza ciklusa, dakle ona nakon ovulacije, mora trajati barem 10ak dana, ako se dobro sjecam.
ako traje krace, to moze znaciti da nema dosta "uvjeta" za implantaciju, a na engleskom to zovu "luteal phase defect".
i tako sam skuzila da cure na tim forumima redovito prate bazalnu temp. i ostale simptome, pa je po tome lako utvrditi koliko ti traje ta faza ciklusa.
i tad sam skuzila da meni traje svega 1o,  sto je, po ovom nize kvotanom na granici, ali po nekim drugim izvorima premalo.
"lijek" za to je povecan unos vitamina B6 (piridoxin).
bas me zanima jeste li o tome sto cule i isprobale?
ja jesam i stvarno mi je produzilo lut. fazu na 13-14 dana  :Smile:  , ali davno je to bilo pa sam vec skoro zaboravila  :Wink:  .

Eh, da i pomaze kod jutarnjih mucnina jednom kad zatrudnis  :Smile:  .
Evo da iskopiram s http://conception.lifetips.com/faq.a..._A__type__E__0



> 1. Vitamin B6 
> Vitamin B6 is a great fertility vitamin. Given the choice of just one vitamin to take I´d choose B6 over any other vitamin.
> 
> 2. Foods 
> Vitamin B6 can be found in yeast, whole grains, legumes, liver, eggs, cereal, meat and fish.
> 
> 3. PMS and Morning Sickness 
> Vitamin B6 helps to alleviate PMS and morning sickness.
> 
> ...

----------


## meli

Hmmm, meni bi baš tako nešto i trebalo. Sad me zanima u kojem obliku si pila taj vitamin, 50 mg ako sam dobro shvatila treba primiti dnevno tog vitamina? Jel ga se može kupiti u tabletama i kojim ili postoji nekakav drugi način?

----------


## Lidija88

Ta sam !   :Wink:  Lutealna faza 10 dana, saznala sam za B6 i pocela sam da ga pijem ovaj mesec   :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

Do sada se nisam htjela opterecivati s mjerenjem bazalne, ali cini se da cu morati. Pretprosli ciklus, kada sam bila kod Lucija, na 11. dc, vidio mi je folikul od 19 mm. Dakle, jos nije bilo ovulacije. Menga mi je dosla 24. dc. I to mi se cinilo nekako prekratko. I zadnji ciklus je bio isto kratak - 23 dana.

Da li je prekasno sada poceti mjeriti, ili moram cekati pocetak iduceg ciklusa?

----------


## Lidija88

Jelka, mislim da  nije prekasno, na FF naglasavaju da ne mora da se meri T za vreme M, ja sam merila od pocetka do kraja, cisto radi navike...  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

meli, ja sam uzimala oko 100 mg, na svoju ruku.
ako uzim,as kroz neko dulje vrijeme, trebalo bi se svakako konzultirat s lijecnikom.
navodno je efektivna minimalna doza od 50 mg.
Jelka, nikad nije prekasno  :Wink:  .
A cini mi se za zene koje pokusavaju zanijeti ali im bas ne ide da je prvi korak mjerenje bazalne temp. i svakodnevna kontrola sluzi + upisivanje u tabelu (ima na www.fertilityfriend.com ).
Nakon neka 3 ciklusa se iz tablice moze prilicno tocno odrediti da li i kada dolazi do ovulacije, koliko traje lutein. faza, da li je doslo do trudnoce  :Smile:  ...

----------


## meli

Thanks!  :D Htjela sam te zapravo pitati koji proizvođač i što piše na bočici?

----------


## mamma Juanita

od Plive, Plivit B6, male su kutijice.

----------


## NATTIE2

Samo da dodam nešto bitno!!!!* B vitamini* nikad ne djeluju sami već u kombinaciji s ostalim B vitaminima tako da uz PlivitB trebate obavezno uzimati i B-complex!!!! Ja sam svemu tome dadala još i Folic plus!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

mislim da je Nattie u pravu, ali ne zato sto ne djeluje sam, nego ako se uzimaju vece kolicine samo jednog od vitamina iz B kompleksa, to moze uzrokovati nedostatak drugih.
takodjer treba biti oprezan i ne uzimati nekontrolirano vece kolicine kroz duze vrijeme jer moze uzrokovati neke nus pojave zivcanog sustava (znojenje, trnce u rukama...?) i ovisnost.
ali mislim da to dolazi nakon doza vecih od 200mg dnevno kroz duze vrijeme...neka nadopunu tko zna tocno  :Wink:  .

----------


## npjaksic

Mislim da je Nattie u pravu.Vitamini B-skupine djeluju sinergistički što znači da ne djeluju jedan bez drugoga.Moj savjet je uzimati B-complex+ vitamin iz B skupine za kojim postoji povećana potreba u ovom slučaju B6.Mislim da ne postoji velika mogućnost predoziranja,može se dogoditi da budete non-stop gladne,inače B6 i B12 poboljšavaju i krvnu sliku ako ste anemične,B complex odlično djeluje na živčani i probavni sustav,nokte,kožu i kosu.Možda ne bi bilo loše napraviti pauzu između dvije kutije ili koristiti pola preporučene dnevne doze i papati povrće,meso,ribu,iznutrice.

----------


## Minky

Ajme meni,upravo sam pogledala na FF i lutealna faza mi je u zadnja 
3 ciklusa trajala 7,8 i 9 dana! To je skroz malo! :/  A prije sam znala
 imati spotting za kojeg sam saznala da je isto vezan za kratku
lutealnu fazu!  :Crying or Very sad:  
A meni moj dr. nije još dao da vadim sve hormone
pa da to i potvrdim!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ništa, bacam se na B-komplex!  :Grin:

----------


## Lidija88

Minky, predlazem ti da insistiras i da trazis od tvog ginekologa da te posalje na analizu hormona, vidis da imas simptome da ti lutealna faza ne valja, sto da cekas kad ima leka za to   :Wink:  (mislim da se pije progesteron u drugoj polovini ciklusa)

----------


## Ljubicica

Imam nesto da vas pitam  :Embarassed:   Please nemojte mi se sad smijati. Ja vam pola pojmova ovdje ne znam. A ovdje ih nisam cula ni od koga.
Dakle, sta znaci mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu? Da li je to uobicajena temp. koju mjerimo uvijek, recimo i kad mislimo da smo dobili gripu i sl.?  :Embarassed:  

Sta je to lutealna faza? Koliko bi trebala normalno trajati?

Sto se tice tih vitamina ovdje ih doktori propisuju zajedno sa folid acid-om i mislim vitamin e, c i dosta vrsta vitamina b, kada zena zatrudni. Nisam pitala prije za pripremanje trudnoce. To cu uciniti drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Ljubicica

Mislila sam Folic-acid tj Folna kiselina.
Evo sta sam nasla o tome:
PRE-NATAL KAPSULE SU VITAMINSKO MINERALNA FORMULA ZA ŽENE, TE OSOBITO TRUDNICE I DOJILJE.
Stručnjaci su dokazali - žena treba planirati trudnoću i za nju se pripremiti. Kliničkim ispitivanjima nepobitno je dokazano da su DJECA ŽENA KOJE SU UZIMALE VITAMINSKO MINERALNE DODATKE bila rađana sa statistički značajno manjim brojem oštećenja.
PRE-NATAL KAPSULE iznimno su bogate FOLNOM KISELINOM, VITAMINOM C, ŽELJEZOM I KALCIJEM. KOMPLETAN SADRŽAJ NUTRIENATA (15 vitamina i vitaminima sličnih tvari i osam minerala u prirodnim i keliranim formama) GARANCIJA SU DA ĆE ŽENA IMATI SVE POTREBNE TVARI, PA I U VRLO VAŽNOM PERIODU DOK JOŠ NE ZNA DA JE TRUDNA

SASTAV : četiri kapsule sadrže  	   	% RDA
Vitamin A acetat 	8000 I.U. 	100
Vitamin D3 	400 I.U. 	100
Prirodni vit. E (d-alfa tokoferol sukcinat) 	30 I.U. 	100
Vitamin C 	120 mg 	200
Vitamin B-1 	1.7 mg 	100
Vitamin B-2 	2.0 mg 	100
Vitamin B-3 (niacinamid) 	20 mg 	100
Vitamin B-6 	2.5 mg 	100
Pantotenska kiselina 	10 mg 	100
Vitamin B-12 	8 mcg 	100
Biotin 	300 mcg 	100
Folna kiselina 	800 mcg 	200
PABA 	2 mg 	*
Hilin bitartarat 	20 mg 	*
Inositol 	20 mg 	*
Elementarni kalcij
( iz kalcij citrata i karbonata ) 	1300 mg 	100
Elementarni magnezij
( iz magenezij oksida) 	450 mg 	100
Elementarni kalij
( iz kalij citrata i klorida ) 	10 mg 	*
Elementarni cink
( iz keliranog cink citrata ) 	15 mg 	100
Elementarni mangan
( iz keliranog mangan glukonata ) 	2 mg 	100
Elementarno željezo
( iz keliranog fero fumarata )** 	45 mg 	250
Elementarni bakar
( iz keliranog bakar glukonata )** 	2 mg 	100
Elementarni jod
( iz kalij jodida ) 	150 mcg 	100

----------


## Ljubicica

FOLNA KISELINA 800 mcg
Folna kiselina pripadnik je skupine B vitamina.
U CENTRU INTERESA ISTRAŽIVAČA I LIJEČNIKA NAŠLA SE KADA JE NEPOBITNO UTVRĐENO DA NEDOSTATAK FOLNE KISELINE U PRVIM TJEDNIMA TRUDNOĆE MOŽE IZAZVATI TEŠKA OŠTEĆENJA NOVOROĐENČETA.
  	Tako je utvrđeno da je fona kiselina neophodna za:
  		STVARANJE ERITROCITA (crvenih krvnih stanica)
  		STVARANJE NUKLENINSKIH KISELINA (potrebnih za rast i razmnožavanje svih stanica)
  		PRAVILAN METABOLIZAM BJELANČEVINA
  		PRAVILAN RAD MOZGA, TE DUŠEVNO I EMOCIONALNO ZDRAVLJE

Već je davno poznato da je razvoj raka grlića maternice povezan s nedostatkom folne kiseline. Prve promjene PAPA testa mogu se riješiti dodatkom čiste folne kiseline. Danas se smatra da nedostatak folne kiseline pogađa gen koji štiti od raka (America Journal of Clinical Nutrition). Poznato je također da nedostatak folne kiseline igra značajnu ulogu u razvoju depresija, te neki antidepresivi ne djeluju bez dovoljno folne kiseline u organizmu.
REZERVE FOLNE KISELINE U ORGANIZMU SU VRLO NISKE, PA SE ČESTO JAVLJA NEDOSTATAK FOLNE KISELINE KOD LJUDI, NAROČITO KOD ŽENA. Muškarci skloni alkoholu također često imaju nedostatak folne kiseline. Najbolji oblik za osiguranje dovoljno količina folne kiseline u organizmu je unošenje čiste folne kiseline.

----------


## meli

Ja otkako pijem folnu kiselinu tj. prenatal (kako u kojoj fazi ciklusa) nemam problema više s CINOM, niti imam kakve upale dolje, dok je prije to bio čest slučaj, a nisam uzimala nikakve vitamine.  
Za ljubičicu: bazalnu temperaturu je detaljno opisala NATTIE; ukucaj u pretražnik, pa će ti se izbaciti.
Lutelana faza traje iza ovulacije do menstruacije, normalno bi bilo 14 dana.

----------


## Lidija88

> Imam nesto da vas pitam   Please nemojte mi se sad smijati. Ja vam pola pojmova ovdje ne znam. A ovdje ih nisam cula ni od koga.
> Dakle, sta znaci mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu? Da li je to uobicajena temp. koju mjerimo uvijek, recimo i kad mislimo da smo dobili gripu i sl.?  
> 
> Sta je to lutealna faza? Koliko bi trebala normalno trajati?
> 
> Sto se tice tih vitamina ovdje ih doktori propisuju zajedno sa folid acid-om i mislim vitamin e, c i dosta vrsta vitamina b, kada zena zatrudni. Nisam pitala prije za pripremanje trudnoce. To cu uciniti drugi put


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=114423#114423

Ljubicice, ovo ti je link na post u kome je NATTIE dosta toga objasnila, ako hoces jos detaljnije, imas dobar sajt, http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/, ovo je link za FAQ (pitanja i odgovore), mislim da ces tu naci odgovore na sve sto te zanima   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ljubicica

Cure hvala na objasnjenju  :Smile:  Mislila sam da sam jedina koja pojma nema o ovom stvarima  :Grin:  




> Ja otkako pijem folnu kiselinu tj. prenatal (kako u kojoj fazi ciklusa) nemam problema više s CINOM, niti imam kakve upale dolje, dok je prije to bio čest slučaj, a nisam uzimala nikakve vitamine.


Ista sam ti i ja takva. Zacas se prehladim, cak i ako osjetim 5 minuta da si mi noge hladne. Mislim da su dobre i PriCare-Concieve za one koje zele zatrudniti.

----------


## Dabo

Mene ta bazalna temperatura totalno zivcira.
Prvo sam mjerila sa obicnim - zivinim toplomjerom pa sam mislila da on nije ok. Trazila sam toplomjer za mjerenje bazalne. Kad su mi rekli cijenu odustala sam, ali sam zato kupila digitalni i sad citam na rodama da je ipak pouzdaniji zivin toplomjer.
Nikako ne mogu odrediti koliko mi traje koja faza; predovulacijska odnosno luteinska (ili kako se vec zove). Ciklusi su mi uredni variraju od 28 do 30 dana. Iako sam nedavno skuzila da su mi ciklusi vec duze vrijeme ustaljeni na 30 dana. Ma ustvari mislila sam da se poznajem u potpunosti, da kuzim svaku promjenu na svom tijelu, ali ocito ne. Jer nakon dvije godine pokusavanja jos uvijek nista.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mogu iz vlastitog iskustva s toplomjerima reci da su digitalni isto ok, ali ne treba se oslanjat na broj kojeg "oglasi" prvi alarm, jer je to obicno prije nego kod zivinog toplomjera.
ja bi obicno uvijek ponovila mjerenje bar jos jednom i ako je temp. opet ista-to je to.
a zna se cesto dogodit da je prva temp. niza od druge, jer prvi put nije dovoljno dugo drzan toplomjer.
ma treba malo vremena da udjes u stos, ali ako paralelno pratis i cervikalnu sluz, zaista mozes dobro upoznati svoje tijelo i prilicno tocno znati odrediti barem u nazad kad se dogodila ovulacija i koliko ti traje koja faza ciklusa.

----------


## Dabo

Jucer sam bila na pregledu i doktorica je utvrdila da mi je kratka ova druga luteinska faza ciklusa. Bila sam dosta zabrinuta jer sam nekada imala redovite cikluse i ovulaciju na 14. dana ciklusa. No, u posljednje vrijeme mi se to malo pobrkalo. Iako dobivam menstruaciju izmedju 28. i 30 dana cini se da mi se ovulacija pomaknula na 16., 17. ili jos kasniji dan ciklusa. Gotovo sam sigurna da se to poremetilo nakon HSG-a, ali doktorica tvrdi da je to nemoguce. Nesto sumnja u hormone pa me poslala ponovno ih raditi, iako su prvi put bili ok (osim prolaktina navnodno "nezabrinjavajuce lagano povisen"). 
Doktorica je vidjela ovulaciju tek za 3 -4 dana sto ce mi biti 20. ili 21. dan ciklusa.  :/ 
Dobila sam dabroston tablete da pijem 10 dana. 
Sta ce biti nakon toga... we will see?  :?

----------


## wewa

obavezno nam javi rezultate hormona, bas me zanima  :Smile: 
drzim fige da sve bude u najboljem redu  :Wink: 

inace, ne vjerujem prolaktinu ni kad je povisen za jednu jedinicu - iako ima zena koje zatrudne i sa vrijednostima prolaktina u hiljadama, ja ocito nisam ta   :Sad:  

narocito obrati paznju na nivo progesterona, ocito dr. ide na varijantu nadoknade tog hormona (mada mi je cudno sto to radi prije nalaza, a narocito sto ti je ta druga faza inace 13 dana, koliko sam ja shvatila.)

sta ti mislis, kad ti nastupa ovulacija? osim po bazalnoj temp. mozes to znati i po cervikalnom sekretu, a i bolovima u jednom od jajnika. ako je to priblizno na sredini ciklusa, ne bi trebalo da ti je lutealno faza kratka  :? 

doduse, kod mene ima i ovulacije (na vrijeme), i lutealna faza je normalne duzine, a trudnoce ni na mapi...

----------


## Dabo

Inace sam imala cikluse 28. dana i na 14. dan ovulaciju.
Sada imam takodjer 28 ili 30 dana, a ovaj mjesec mi je doktorica vidjela da cu ovluirati tek subotu ili nedjelju tako da ce to biti 20. ili 21. dan ciklusa sto znaci da ce luteinstka faza trajati samo 7-8 dana i zato mi je dala dabroston da tu fazu produzi na 10 dana. 

Krivo sam se izrazila hormoni umjesto u jednini hormon, jer me doktorica poslala kontrolirati samo prolaktin, a progesteron sam radila prije i bio mi je ok.  Rezultati su mi krajem sljedeceg tjedna, pa javim.

----------


## Jelka

Mislit cemo na tebe, Dabo!

Ja sam inace jucer kupila B6, B complex i novu bocicu Folica plus. S obzirom da sam ja blesava bacila papirice iz kutije (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), mozete li mi reci kako da ih uzimam, tj. koliko dnevno i kada (uz jelo, kao Folic, prije ili poslije jela...)? Na tabletici ne pise koliko je mg, ali B6 je Plivin, a complex Krkin.

Kaj se tice te kratke lutealne faze, evo osjecam cijelo jutro ovulacijsku bol u lijevom jajniku, pa pretpostavljam da je to prilicno siguran pokazatelj ovulacije. Pratit cu kad cu dobiti M pa da tocno vidim koliko ta faza traje.

 :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

jelkice, pa stavrnoooooo
jesi sasava   :Laughing:   :Kiss:  

ja ti na zalost ne mogu pomoci, al cure ce se vec javiti..   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jelka

plavaa, ja sam jedna veeelika smusena baba! Jos si jucer kontam kako mozda IPAK ne bih trebala baciti uputstva, kao fol sve sam zapamtila.   :Rolling Eyes:   I onda posegnem za kantom za smece i baj-baj.

Ah, nikad necu nauciti!

----------


## Val

Jelo, B complex se pije jednom dnevno. Ja pijem od Naturaj Weltha. Valjda je i za Krkin jednako. Za B6 ne znam. Možda se netko drugi javi...

 :Kiss:

----------


## Lidija88

> Folic plus ima manje koncentracije po svakoj tableti tako da se preporuča 3 tbl dnevno (ja sam donedavno pila 2, a onda sam skužila da piše 3). A osim folne ima i D vit. i kalcij (što je navodno dobra kombinacija za trudnice i žene koje namjeravaju ostati trudne)


Jelka, evo sta je napisala Mala 01, nadam se da ce ti koristiti 
 :Wink:  a najjednostavnije ti je da nazoves apoteku i da pitas !   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Hvala Lidija!   :Kiss:   Imam jednu blizu ureda pa cu ih pitati.

----------


## Ljubicica

Znate li koliko dugo bi se folic plus trebao piti, tj da li bi se trebala praviti neka pauza ili kratki prestanak?

----------


## TIGY

Cure, evo nešto ukratko o tome:   :Wink:  




> Folic plus
> 
> Kalcij i folna kiselina
> 
> Posebno formuliran proizvod za trudnice i žene koje namjeravaju zatrudnjeti
> 
> Posebno važno razdoblje
> Trudnoća je jedno od najuzbudljivijih razdoblja u životu žene. Ako namjeravate zatrudnjeti ili ste već trudni, doživjet ćete mnogo fizičkih i emocionalnih promjena. Možda ćete primijetiti da se vaše prehrambene navike mijenjaju. Dok ste trudni, jedini ste izvor prehrane za svoju bebu. Stoga je veoma važno da jedete uravnoteženu i raznovrsnu hranu. Ona će Vam pomoći da unosite dovoljno hranjivih sastojaka u svoj organizam i u organizam vaše bebe. Svim ženama koje namjeravaju zatrudnjeti preporučuje se da dnevno uzimaju 400 µg folne kiseline radi normalnog razvoja spinalnog kanala nerođene bebe. Preporučenu količinu folne kiseline potrebno je osigurati od trenutka kada odlučite zatrudnjeti pa do 12. tjedna trudnoće, a prema potrebi i dulje. Osim toga, vašoj će bebi trebati i kalcij i vitamin D. Pošto ćete Vi biti bebin jedini izvor tih tvari, važno je da ih osigurate u dovoljnoj količini, čak i prije nego zatrudnite. Stoga je FOLIC Plus formuliran upravo s ovim sastojcima i namijenjen je kao dodatak hrani upravo u ovom posebnom razdoblju vašeg života.
> 
> ...


Ljubicice  :D  označila sam ti odgovor na tvoje pitanje ( bold ) ...  :Heart:   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Ljubicica

Hvala TIGY srce si   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Sada me jos zanima da li to ima ovdje(America) taj Folic Plus. Juce sam isla u jednu od apoteka (CVS Pharmacy) i nasla sam nesto slicno tome ali proizvidjac je sama ta apoteka. Nije mi bas toliko sigurno bilo za kupiti. Da li neko zna gdje mogu naci te tablete ovdje?

Hvala na odgovoru   :Wink:

----------


## TIGY

Ljubicice, idi na adresu: http://www.greatestherbsonearth.com/nsp/folic_acid.htm 
http://www.babyhopes.com/prenatal-vitamins.html
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/hono/097467017900.html

Pusaaaaaaa !!!   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Ljubicica

Hvala Tigy   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

For you my dear   :Wink:

----------


## Mala01

> Sada me jos zanima da li to ima ovdje(America) taj Folic Plus. Juce sam isla u jednu od apoteka (CVS Pharmacy) i nasla sam nesto slicno tome ali proizvidjac je sama ta apoteka. Nije mi bas toliko sigurno bilo za kupiti. Da li neko zna gdje mogu naci te tablete ovdje?


Folic plus- proizvođač Perrigo Ltd., Velika Britanija
Uvoznik za HR:Medika
 :Smile:

----------


## trinity

Mala01, ljubičica nam je u SAD-u, ne u HR

----------


## Mala01

Znam, to sam skužila. Samo sam napisala tko je proizvođač, tj. što piše na bočici..   :Wink:

----------


## jadro

...a meni moja dr.ginekologica kaze da period nakon ovulacije traje uvijek 14 dana, jer zuto tijelo traje toliko. Pa sad?  :shock: 
A sto ako traje duze od 14 dana?  :?

----------


## Jelka

Skužila sam danas da sam zadnjih 10 dana pila duplu dozu B-complexa i B6 vitamina, tj. dvije tabletice dnevno umjesto 1. Valjda mi to ne može pobrčkati tijelo?  :/

----------


## Jelka

Hej komadi!

Pisat cu o ovome ovdje kako ne bih opterecivala Odbrojavanje.

Dakle, ovaj mjesec sam uspjela produziti trajanje ciklusa. Vjerujem da je to bilo zbog onih silnih B vitamina.

No, nesto me muci. Na 25. dc osjetila sam probadanje u trbuhu kao da cu taj tren procuriti. Ali nicega nije bilo. Znate i same da mi je to probudilo (lazne) nade, pored cicki koje uopce nisam osjetila ovaj ciklus. Cak mi je i temperatura malo pala taj dan. Da sam tada zbilja dobila, ciklus bi dakle trajao 24 dana. Sto otprilike odgovara prijasnjim ciklusima.

I onda kao da se desila nekakva sklopka, kao da je preskocilo. Dobila sam 3 dana kasnije, na 28. dc.

Zapravo, moje pitanje je - da li su ti vitamini zbilja mogli toliko utjecati na cicke, i za tocno 3 dana produziti ciklus? Jel se tajna krije u tome sto sam tih 10-ak dana uzimala preveliku dozu? 

Kako mi je ovo prvi mjesec da pratim bazalnu, ne mogu reci da li mi se luteinska faza produzila ili se dogodilo nesto drugo.

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dabo

Drage moje,
i meni se sve zbrkalo. Nakon sto je i meni doktorica utvrdila kracu drugu fazu ciklusa  dala mi je dabroston.  Popila sam zadanu kuru i prestala piti proslu nedjelju. Doktorica mi je rekla ako ne dobijem u roku od 3 dana neka napravim test na trudnocu. Kako m. nije dosla treci dan sam napravila test i bio je negativan, ponovila sam ga i cetvrti dan i opet je bio negativan. Kod doktorice sam bila u petak da mi da recept za klomifen s kojim cu startati sljedeci ciklus i rekla joj da jos nisam dobila m. i da su mi testovi negativni, ali je ona rekla da neka se nista ne zabrinjavam i neka se strpim. Danas mi je 9 dan od dabrostona, a m. ni traga. Sto da radim? Zvati cu danas doktoricu da vidim sto ona misli. 
Inace ne osjecam nikave simptome niti da bih trebala dobiti niti da sam trudna. Osjecam se bezveze. Jel netko imao slicno iskustvo?  Da li se moze ostati u drugom stanju, a da testovi ne budu pozitivni?   :Sad:

----------


## wewa

Dabo, po onom sto sam dosad procitala - itekako je moguce. ja bih se na tvom mjestu jos malo strpila i za dva dana ponovila test (Clearblue) prvim jutarnjim urinom. drzim fige za plusonju!  :Wink:

----------


## TIGY

Ohhh Ljubičice  
koje prekrasne ruže !!!  :D  Thanks !!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## trinity

tigy, imaš PP

----------


## Ljubicica

Nema na cemu Tigy   :Kiss:   :D 

Sta vi mislite, da li je prekratka druga faza kada se m dobije 10 dana nakon uvulacije?

----------


## Dabo

Mislim da je. Mislim da bi trebala biti duza od 10 dana ako sam ja to sve skupa dobro  skuzila  :?

----------


## Jelka

Mislim da je 10 dana minimum. Ispod toga je zabrinjavajuce. Ja sam za svaki slucaj pocela piti B vitamin i ta faza mi se produzila. Jeeeee!

----------


## Ljubicica

Ja svoju temperaturu i ovulaciju nisam nikada prije pratila. Uglavnom ciklusi su mi bili 28-30 dana. Ovaj mjesec sam pocela i kako mi je doktorica potrvdila o je bila 19 dc, a dobila sam 29 dc. Mozda je to i normalno posle spontanog, u svakom slucaju pitacu je danas.

Jelka, drago mi je da ti se produzilo  :D

----------


## Rene2

Podižem ovu temu, za sve koji otvaraju topic: "Kratka lutealna faza"

----------


## ninatz

Rene 2 hvala za podizanje teme. 
Ja sam nova na forumu ali ne i nova sa MPO. 
Moji ciklusi su takođe kratki 23 do 26 dana i nijedan od više mojih G. nisu postavljali previše velik problem oko tih ciklusa.
Od sljedećeg ciklusa ponovo mjerim B.T i počinjem sa B6 i B cplx.

----------


## Rene2

Definitivno, a uz to pij folic plus i  kalcij. Najbolji kalcija za nas koje pokušavamo zatrudnjeti je onaj Calcia s uljem noćurka, ili posebno piti ulje noćurka.

I ja se vraćam dobrom starom B6.

----------


## macka

cure, ja sam od ovog ciklusa (dakle unazad dva tjedna) na:
folic plus, B6, B-complex, C vitamin (nek se nađe)

pa bumo vidli   :Raspa:

----------


## dora13

cure čitam vaš topic, i zaprepaštena sam! ja uzimam twinlabov pre natal, a vidim da tamo ima samo 1.26 mg vitamina b6 al u 2 kapsule( a ja uzimam samo jednu sad dok još nisam trudna)!! 
a prospisuje se najmanje 50mg!!! jesam li ja to dobro skuzila!?
kaj preporučate?
meni je isto lut.faza užasno kratka, imam spotting već oko 3-5 dpo....
kaj preporučate?
sad sam u šoku mal  :/

----------


## šmučka

Dora, ne znam jel to znas (a ni da li je sasvim tocno) ali u knjizi Taking charge of your fertility (ovoj koju Huanita spominje na pocetku) pise da se spotting ne racuna kao pocetak ciklusa. Tek kad krene prava svjeza krv.
I ja imam kratku lutealnu fazu (10-12 dana od cega i 2-3 bude spotting) i za sad nisam uzimala B6 ali ak ne bude + ovaj mjesec, pocet cu.

----------


## Charlie

MM i ja uzimamo Supradyn već duže vrijeme (on zbog povećanog stresa na poslu, a ja zbog imuniteta) i čini mi se da ima svega više nego dovoljno. Čak sam odustala od Folic Plusa jer sam skužila da u Supradynu ima 3x više folne! Ali koliko znam Supradyn nije dobar za trudnice pa se nadam da ću ga uskoro prestati piti   :Embarassed:

----------


## Charlie

*Dora* u Supradynu je 6 mg B6 i piše da je to 300% dnevnih potreba

----------


## MAJOLINA

Ja već mjesec dana pijem folnu kiselinu+B6+B-kompleks+vit. C 1000mg+Zn+Selen, A, C i E vit.. Napominjem da su C i Zn šumeće tablete. MM pije Zn+C vit.+A,C,E i Selen. Nadam se da će to biti dovoljno da nam IVF ne treba (kad ga odobre)  :Smile:   Napominjem da je kod MM olighoastheno blaga.
Do sada nisam bila istrajna u mjerenju BT, a mislim da neću ni nadalje. To me dodatno opterećava i stvara pritisak u našem skladnom braku (prvo pa toplomjer usta ujutro  :Razz:  )

----------


## Rene2

> *Dora* u Supradynu je 6 mg B6 i piše da je to 300% dnevnih potreba


Je za one kojima je lutealana faza 14 dana. Ali ako žena želi regulirati ciklus, tako da produži luteinsku fazu, onda treba piti 50-60mg podijeljeno u dvije dnevne doze, plus B-komplex zbog toga što nijedan od B vitamina ne radi sam.

Ja sam očiti dokaz. U travnju prošle godine sam išla na UZV, i O je bila 24DC u ciklusu od 20 dana (6 dana luteinska faza). Duljina ciklusa se nije promijenila, ali već nakon mjesec dana vitamina B&, O je bila na 17 DC, veeeeeeeeliki pomak.

Ne znam jesi li čitala temu od početka, ali čak i 12 luteinskih dana ponekad nije dovoljno za dobru implantaciju.

----------


## dora13

znači ipak sam dobro vidjela!!
pa di mogu nabavit tolko visoku dozu??
a nije to baš i zdravo toliko dugo piti ili?
znam da spotting nije početak novog ciklusa, al taj spotting mi traje od recimo 3 dpo pa do 10 dpo pa onda menga, a to nikak nevalja!!   :Sad:  
no sada sam počela uzimat vitex, pa mi nije došlo do spottinga, vidjeću ovaj ciklus, pa ak nebude +, krećem u nove pobjede sa B-komplexom!

rene ne kuzim, ciklus ti je 20 dana a O ti je 24 dc???  :?

----------


## Charlie

> Je za one kojima je lutealana faza 14 dana. Ali ako žena želi regulirati ciklus, tako da produži luteinsku fazu, onda treba piti 50-60mg podijeljeno u dvije dnevne doze, plus B-komplex zbog toga što nijedan od B vitamina ne radi sam.


A-ha! Kužim..ja sam nekako malo skeptična prema velikim količinama umjetnih vitamina, bolje rečeno: strah me da si ne oštetim bubrege ili tak nešto, ali ni meni ne bi škodilo malo razvući lutealnu. 

Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

Dan, drage moje rodice  :Love:  

Ja vec 2 mj.pijem folnu,vitex i b-complex.Nisam znala da jos moram dodati i B6 vitamin.

Ne znam trebam li sad napraviti pauzu sa B-complexom ili ga piti i dalje uz B6 :? 

Inace,lutealna mi je 10 dana.

----------


## sweety

Evo da i ja nešto dodam.
Dva mjeseca pijem one multivitamine (standarnea), B komplex i folnu.
Ciklusi su mi inače uredni, Lijevi J. 27dana, Desni J. 29 dana.  :Smile:  Precizno.
Ono što sam primjetila, da mi je imunitet bolji, raspoloženje na višem nivou, PMS u tragovima, a i ten mi se popravio.

----------


## visibaba

> Ne znam trebam li sad napraviti pauzu sa B-complexom ili ga piti i dalje uz B6 :?


bebomanka, evo ti odgovora:



> Ali ako žena želi regulirati ciklus, tako da produži luteinsku fazu, onda treba piti 50-60mg (B6) podijeljeno u dvije dnevne doze, plus B-komplex zbog toga što nijedan od B vitamina ne radi sam.

----------


## stelerina

prijavljujem da sam postala plibexica+b6   :Smile:

----------


## macka

> Evo da i ja nešto dodam.
> Dva mjeseca pijem one multivitamine (standarnea), B komplex i folnu.
> Ciklusi su mi inače uredni, Lijevi J. 27dana, Desni J. 29 dana.  Precizno.
> Ono što sam primjetila, da mi je imunitet bolji, raspoloženje na višem nivou, PMS u tragovima, a i ten mi se popravio.


samo da potpišem *sweety*, pijem B6 + plibex + folnu već mjesec dana
ten mi se popravio, raspoloženje također a za PMS ćemo vidjeti (ili još bolje NEĆEMO vidjeti...   :Grin:  )

----------


## dora13

cure koji je točan naziv tog plibexa, nemogu pod tim nazivom ništa naći  :?

----------


## Rene2

> cure koji je točan naziv tog plibexa, nemogu pod tim nazivom ništa naći  :?


*Plivit B6* je čisti vitamin B6  (oko 25 kn)
*Plibex* kompleks vitamina B

----------


## stelerina

mozete mi reci kak pijete b6 i plibex, meni je teta u ljekarni rekla 1x b6 dnevno i plibexa do 6 kom - ja ih popim 3  :?

----------


## dora13

a koliko sadrži taj plivit b6??
i da, kad kako i koliko toga uzimate?
odmah poslije M, a poslije O?
ili jednostavno konstantno?

----------


## dora13

e inače uzimam twinlbov pre natal, tam su isto svi b-bvitamini nutra, dal bi ja sad mogla samo nadopuniti sa plivitom, ili moram baš još dodatno uzimat i b-kompleks?
jer u mojim vitaminima ima zbilja svih b-vitamina...  :?

----------


## dora13

čitam baš i za bonasanit, koji ima 100mg b6....dali to kod nas postoji? vidim da toga ima u njemačkoj.....
to bi bilo jednostvanije nego uzimat 2 il 3 il 4 plivita....

----------


## Rene2

B6 se pije 2x25mg, a Plibex 3x1 tableta, piše sve na papiru u kutiji.

To je i optimalno.

----------


## stelerina

hvala *rene*, mogla sam prvo procitati upute pa onda pitati   :Embarassed:

----------


## macka

ja sam odlučila krenut slabije, po samo 1 dnevno B6 i plibexa
teško se odlučujem za bilo kakve tablete, pa tako, eto i za vitamin B

inače, već sam čitala da B6 treba piti 2 x dnevno, još do kraja ovog ciklusa ću nastaviti ovako, a onda dodajem drugi ako mi ne pomogne... a za plibex sam mislila da je dosta 1 dnevno  :?

----------


## dora13

cure smijem li ovo kombinirati: pre natal twinlab:

DVIJE KAPSULE SADRŽE   %DV 
BETATEN prirodni beta karoten sa miješanim karotenoidima provitamin A 4000 IU 80% 
Vitamin C 60 mg 100% 
Vitamin D3 200 IU 50% 
Vitamin E (prirodni d-alfa tokoferol sukcinat) 15 IU 50% 
*Vitamin B-1 0.86 mg 57% 
Vitamin B-2 1 mg 59% 
Vitamin B-3 (nijacinamid) 10 mg 50% 
Vitamin B-6 1.26 mg 63% 
Folna kiselina 400 mcg 100% 
Vitamin B-12 4 mcg 67%* Biotin 150 mcg 50% 
Pantotenska kiselina 5 mg 50% 
PABA 1 mg + 
Kolin bitartarat 10 mg + 
Inozitol 10 mg + 
Kalcij (iz kalcij citrata i karbonata) 650 mg 65% 
Željezo (iz keliranog fero fumarata)* 22,5 mg 125% 
Jod (iz kalij jodida) 75 mcg 50% 
Magnezij (iz magnezij oksida) 225 mg 50% 
Cink (iz keliranog cink citrata) 7,5 mg 50% 
Bakar (iz keliranog bakar glukonata)*  1 mg 50% 
Mangan (iz mangan glukonata) 1 mg 50% 
Kalij (iz kalij citrata i klorida) 5 mg <1% 

sa plibexom i plivitom???

----------


## Suzzy

I ja počinjem s bekačima  :D

----------


## Majchi76

ja sam jucer pocela sa b6+bcomplex+folic plus. sve pijem 3x1 dnevno. 
da li mozda pretjerujem?

----------


## dora13

evo da malo podignem topic....počela sam piti b6 u četvrtak (11dc) a O očekujem sad negdje oko 14dc....dali sam prekasno počela pit? il pre rano?
uzimam po 3x dnevno (ujutro, podne, navečer)

kakvo je stanje kod ostalih?
za sad ne osjećam nikakve promjene, vidjećemo....

----------


## Rene2

2xdnevno je dovoljno. Efekti se vide tek nakon jednog ciklusa uzimanja.

----------


## zara51

cure, evo i mene s jednim pitanjem

zanima me vaše mišljenje

dakle, zbog endometrioze slijedećih šest mjeseci moram biti antibebi, 
pa ne znam ima li smisla da već sada počnem piti b vitamine?

Ili početi piti b vitamine kad prestanem piti antibebi :? 

totalno sam zbunjena......

----------


## Rene2

Vitamini sami po sebi ne mogu škoditi, pogotovo vitamini B skupine. Oni se jako troše u metabolizmu, a osim toga topivi su u vodi, pa se lako izlučuje višak (nema predoziranja), za razliku od A, D i E vitamina koji se tope u mastima.

----------


## pujica

> cure, evo i mene s jednim pitanjem
> 
> zanima me vaše mišljenje
> 
> dakle, zbog endometrioze slijedećih šest mjeseci moram biti antibebi, 
> pa ne znam ima li smisla da već sada počnem piti b vitamine?
> 
> Ili početi piti b vitamine kad prestanem piti antibebi :? 
> 
> totalno sam zbunjena......


pretpostavljam da bi da imaš veliku endometriozu morala na operaciju, a ako imas malu (ja sam imala oko 3cm na lijecom jajniku) mozda bolje da probas sa cajem od vrkute i marulje - meni je potpuno nestala otkad pijem caj (a nako 5g kontr.tableta i dalje je bila tu)

----------


## zara51

Rene2 i Pujica puno hvala na odgovorima.

Sad je dvojba riješena, bar što se tiče vitamina  :Laughing:  

Pujica, još me nešto zanima,

Čaj od vrkute i marulje kako to pijem (mogu skupa skuhati oba čaja ili moram posebno)?

Koliko puta dnevno se čaj pije i koliko dugo?

Molim te tvoje mišljenje jer ja se endometrioze ne mogu riješiti punih 10 godina i popila sam tonu čajeva, ali ništa mi nije pomoglo.

Pa možda je ova kombinacija dobitna  :Wink:  

U svakom slučaju vrijedi probati,

hvala cure još jedanput

pusa  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

mozes piti skupa, pijes 3 salice dnevno (6-8dcl) kroz dan (ne odjednom).

imas ih za kupit u svim biljnim ljekarnama

meni je endometrioza nestala nakon mjesec i pol pijenja caja, a pijem ga jos uvijek radi regulacije ciklusa i zeljenog zaceca (sad mi je 3mj da ga pijem)

----------


## Pepe2

Imam pitanje . ima li smisla piti B6 ako moja lutealna faza traje dovoljno dugo  ( oko 16 - 17 dana) ?

----------


## macka

evo samo da i ovdje javim da mi je, izgleda, (sigurna ću biti 100% tek za par dana), B6 + B kompleks nakon 2 mjeseca uzimanja 2 x dnevno, pomaknuo O na 16 DC (prošli ciklus je bila na 18 DC)

nadam se da to znači i da mi je lutelna duža... vidjet ćemo!

----------


## macka

> Imam pitanje . ima li smisla piti B6 ako moja lutealna faza traje dovoljno dugo  ( oko 16 - 17 dana) ?


mislim da B6 ne može škoditi, osim u vrlo visokim dozama (preko 200 mg dnevno), kad može razviti ovisnost
gore ti je *rene* napisala da se višak lako izlučuje iz organizma...

samo nemoj zaboraviti da B6 ne ide sam, uz njega, kao i uz sve ostale vitamnine iz B skupine, treba piti i B kompleks, zbog apsorpcije.

----------


## bubi_100

cure, vi ste bolje od enciklopedije...  :Love:  

citajuci ovaj topic shvatila sam da je mozda kratka lutealna faza (9-10 dana) i moj problem...tricim odmah u apoteku...

ali imam jedno malo glupo pitanje...dakle ja sam M dobila 9.2. u 22:30h...da li onda racunam kao prvi dan ciklusa 9.2. ili 10.2....jer da sam isla ranije leci M bi vidjela tek ujutro???

Help!

Vibre svim curkama!

----------


## dora13

bui, svakako probaj taj b6, meni je djelovao već nakon par dana!
a što se menge tiče, računa se ak dobiješ M do 20 sati onda ti je 1dc, ak je dobiješ iza 20 sati il preko noći onda idući dan brojiš kao 1dc....to je i meni jednom jedna cura rekla da joj je gin rekao, pa eto   :Grin:

----------


## bubi_100

Hvala Dora  :Smile:

----------


## ole

Jedno pitanje curke,

Dali ako je O bila kasnije nego inace, a ciklusi su mi kako tako redovne, moze da mi M  kasni ili se samo O pomestila i skracuje lutealnu fazu i ja treba da ocekujem M u tacno vreme. 

 :Love:

----------


## dora13

ole, pa ako ti se O pomakne, onda bi ti svejedno trebala lut.faza ostat kao što je bila prije....
dakle meni je prošla O bila 14dc, lut.faza mi je bila 16dana
cilus mi je trajao 30 dana.
ako mi recimo u ovom ciklusu padne O na 15dc, lutealna faza bi svejedno trebala bit oko 16 dana, a ukupni ciklus bi trebao biti 31 dan

tak da bez obzira kad ti je O, lut.faza bi ti trebala biti iste duljine ko i inače....nadam se da si me skužila?!  :?   :Love:

----------


## ole

Da skuzila sam hvala ti puno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## macka

cure, podižem, čini mi se da nam još treba   :Grin:  

i dajem izvještaj: nakon 3 ciklusa B6 + plibex + folna O je stigla dan ranije, ne dva, kako sam mislila, a M je stigla kao i inače, na 29 DC.
zaključak, lutealna se produžila za cijeli 1 dan...

no, možda to kod mene ide sporije, ne odustajem još od B6
u svakom slučaju je bolja lutealna od 12 nego od 11 dana, jel' da?

 :Kiss:

----------


## niccoleta

uh, taman sam počela piti b6, a sad vidim da moram u ljekarnu po plibex. sad mi je ovulacija ovih dana, pa ću baš vidjeti kako će to sve izgledati!  a dobro bi mi komplex b vitamina vezano uz kožu, imam problema s njom   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dora13

curke ja uzimam nekih 6 tjedana plivit b6 po 2 na dan, lutealna u prošlom ciklusu mi je bila 16 dana, a danas mi je 10dpo...
meni super djeluje, nemam spotting i BT je super....
najbitnije je kaj netrebam dabriće  :D 
jako sam vam zahvalna na ovom topicu, jer ste mi zbilja jako pomogle!   :Kiss:  

macka, jedan dan je jedan dan.....a možda da povisiš dozu plivita?

niccoleta ~~~~~~~ da se i koža oporavi, meni se nije, imam puno sitnih prišteva i nekoliko veelikih crvenih potkožnih   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niccoleta

ma ja nemam toliko problema s licem koliko sa svrabom, to mi neka alergija, rekla sam da ću probati prati veš bez omekšivača. ili je to neurodermatitis, povezano fino s živcima. a za kupanje koristim samo vishy, a to baš nije jeftino, još i njihovo mlijeko za tijelo.
meni je danas 15dc izgleda da O kuca na vrata, tako me stomak probaducka. a sinoć smo   :Preskace uze:   ne znam dal da i danas, a šta ako dođe tek sutra.... uh :?

----------


## macka

*dora13, niccoleta* a meni se baš koža prilično popravila 

eh, možda meni djeluje samo na kožu, a ne na hormone...   :Rolling Eyes:  

*dora13*, koliko si ti B6 uzimala dnevno? i koliko dugo ga uzimaš?
da povećam na 3 dnevno (75 mg) ili 4 (100 mg)? pročitala sam na početku ovog topica da je do 100 mg dnevno ok...

----------


## dora13

macka, ja sam prije 6 tjedana počela sa minimalnom dozom od 50mg (2 tabletice), vidim da mi dobro djeluje, pa neću povisit, do 100mg nije štetno, al dulje vrijeme više od 200mg može dovesti do ovisnosti.....probaj povećat sada na 3 tabletice, pa ćeš vidjeti....
mislim da ni 100mg neće preškodit, obzirom da njemački liječnici preporučaju 100mg dnevno....

neznam, meni je koža koa!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dora13

koa=koma   :Embarassed:

----------


## macka

*dora13*, vrijedi pokušati... od sutra povisujem na 3...
vidiš, sad kad si mi rekla da ti je koža koma... meni je lice ok, ali su mi leđa katastrofa (a nikad nisam imala problema s kožom leđa), moglo bi to biti od B6... 
nadam se da ćeš nam ti za par dana dokazati da je B6 super plodni vitamin! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneM

Evo još nešto o vitaminu B6 , ovo je doista zanimljivo 




> o VITAMIN B6 - is apparently linked to the female reproductive process. Birth control pills almost completely eliminate this vitamin from the body. In a study of 14 women, aged 23 to 31, who had unexplained infertility and who were unable to become pregnant for from 18 months to 7 years, 11 of the 14 became pregnant within 6 months, the 8th woman became pregnant after 11 months, and the other 2 dropped out of the study--one after adopting a child and the other due to divorcing. Progesterone concentrations increased in 5 of the 7 women whose hormone levels were measured. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for pregnancy to occur. Vitamin B6 deficiency leads to a buildup of estrogen in the system and the ovary responds by shutting down its progesterone production, which can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects. B6 is also effective as a bromocriptine in lowering prolactin--the hormone which prepares the mother for breast feeding; too much prolactin can prevent pregnancy.


Zanimljivo je ovo zadnje da B6 snižava prolaktin ili da je efikasan kao i bromokriptin!

Vitamini i minerali ... 




> VITAMINS & MINERALS: 
> 
> o VITAMIN B6 - is apparently linked to the female reproductive process. Birth control pills almost completely eliminate this vitamin from the body. In a study of 14 women, aged 23 to 31, who had unexplained infertility and who were unable to become pregnant for from 18 months to 7 years, 11 of the 14 became pregnant within 6 months, the 8th woman became pregnant after 11 months, and the other 2 dropped out of the study--one after adopting a child and the other due to divorcing. Progesterone concentrations increased in 5 of the 7 women whose hormone levels were measured. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for pregnancy to occur. Vitamin B6 deficiency leads to a buildup of estrogen in the system and the ovary responds by shutting down its progesterone production, which can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects. B6 is also effective as a bromocriptine in lowering prolactin--the hormone which prepares the mother for breast feeding; too much prolactin can prevent pregnancy. 
> 
> o VITAMIN E - can improve sperm's ability to impregnate and has been shown to prevent miscarriages by developing a more healthy uterine wall and increasing health of the placenta. Vitamin E is plentiful in a diet of whole grains, seeds and nuts--especially raw almonds.. About 92% of vitamin E is lost in refined flour and is also lost in refined rice and roasted almonds. A diet rich in wheat germ, a teaspoon of wheat germ oil (vitamin E) 3 times daily, raw foods with fruits and vegetable juices, plenty of water cleansing herbs and a teaspoon of false unicorn twice daily is said to help many infertile couples conceive within a year. 
> 
> o ZINC - will normalize deficient sperm counts and sperm motility. Even marginal zinc deficiency can cause sperm counts to drop below the point of technical sterility. 
> 
> o VITAMIN C - an anti-oxidant, 1,000 mg daily reversed infertility in men by curing sperm clumping and increasing sperm motility, viability and number. Men deficient in vitamin C showed increased levels of DNA damage. In women on clomiphene therapy to enhance ovulation, adding 400 mg. daily of vitamin C made the clomiphene work better than clomiphene alone. 
> ...



Link za cijelu stranicu http://www.alternativehealth.co.nz/v...nfertility.htm

----------


## niccoleta

jel moguće da ja osjećam mučninu, onako laganu, na trenutke od B6?  :? 
ili   :Grin:

----------


## dora13

cure čitala sam ja da Vitamini B-skupine debljaju!
i da istina je!
ja sam u tih skoro 2 mjeseca došla s 62 kile na 66!!!!!  :shock: 
užas!
sad sam si kupila jabučnu diejtu pa da to maknemo!!! fuuuuuuj to1
MM se sviđa, al meni je šok.....
kak u vaša iskustva?

----------


## niccoleta

pa ja sam ga pila svega 1tj. od prošlog tj. ga pijem, ali mi je sad par dana od vikenda bila neka mučnina, pa sam ga prestala piti, da vidim dal je od njega (li nešto drugo, hm :D ), ali ja nisam imala neku veliku želju za hranom, čisto zbog te mučnine.
dal ti se otvorio apetit, ili si jela kao i obično, samo se udebljala?

----------


## dora13

niccoleta, neznam, nije da sam puno više jela, neg mi se otvorio ogroman apetit na slatko.....pa sam od toga nakupila valjda malo po malo....svaki dan cijelu čokoladu primjerice   :Rolling Eyes:  
ne mooooooogu odoljeti.....  :/

----------


## niccoleta

vidiš, za tjedan dana ću ti reći da li je ova mučnina (danas ju lagano osjetim) bila od b6 pa sam dobila pomanjkanje apetita, ili je nešto drugo u pitanju. uglavnom... bila sam u Konzumu i tamo je urnebesna gužva, a kad naleti neko tko mi smrdi, buuuu.... sad se najela tunjevine pa mi opet ne valja...   :Sad:

----------


## gejsha

:Laughing:   jesi blesava mucno ti je i jedes tunjevinu   :Laughing:  
Štapice draga ..peciva.. nesto lagano  :D  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da B6 nema nishta s tim  :D

----------


## dora13

drage moje, ev počeli se topit kilogrami, sad po Uskrsu   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

i ja sam pila i b6 i plibex i folnu, a sad pijem samo ginko biloba - ima sve a dovoljna je samo jedna tableta
tu imate malo o njemu
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ighlight=ginko

e sad sto se tice debljanja o tome bi se dalo... 8)

----------


## macka

cure, evo da ne zaboravim... sad (18 DC) mogu sa sigurnošću reći da je b6 i kod mene obavio svoj posao   :Grin:  

do ove O sam mislila: ah, pomakao mi je O samo 1 dan ranije... no, međutim, ovaj put je O stigla 15 DC (inače je 17 ili 18 DC)!

dakle, ima nešto u tom B6 i njegovoj plibex ekipici, koja mora uvijek ići zajedno s njim...

sad sam ga trenutno prestala piti na 2 dana (blagdani, a ja zaboravila napuniti rezervu   :Rolling Eyes:  ), ali mislim da ne mijenja nešto puno na stvari...

----------


## dora13

super znači kod svih djeluje!?

macka, i ja ponekad zaboravim napunit rezerve, al mislim da to nema prevelikog utjecaja jer se u tijelu stvara neka rezerva, pretpostavljam!

stele   :Love:    za debljanje   :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> do ove O sam mislila: ah, pomakao mi je O samo 1 dan ranije... no, međutim, ovaj put je O stigla 15 DC (inače je 17 ili 18 DC)!
> 
> dakle, ima nešto u tom B6 i njegovoj plibex ekipici, koja mora uvijek ići zajedno s njim...


Meni je, pak, nešto od ovoga što sam uvela u ovom ciklusu pomaknulo O na kasnije (prošli i pretprošli put je bila 14 i 11 dc, a sad se čini da je bila 16 dc). Baš me zanima što će biti s DPO...   :Cekam:  

Btw, ujutro sam neopisivo gladna (zbog vitexa?), urin ali i ten mi je potamnio kao da sam bila par puta u solariju  :D (ovaj koktel B-vitamina?), međutim, od jučer primjećujem i da se pojavljuju vrlo naglo i nekakvi prištići (a njih nisam imala ni u pubertetu, osim jednog jedinog na vrhuncu PMS-a).  :Mad:

----------


## macka

*shanti*, stvarno ne znam... O zna šetati gore-dole sama od sebe, koliko znam, lutealna je više-manje jednaka... osim ako ne uzimaš nešto u nadi da će ti produžiti lutelanu (npr. B6)

ja ću više znati tek za 10 dana, kad M NE dođe (  :Grin:   u nadi je spas)

*dora13* ne znam djeluje li svima... ja sam do prije nekoliko dana bila uvjerena da meni ne djeluje, jer se skoro ništa nije promjenilo... isto tako, ako dobijem   :Evil or Very Mad:   (pljuc pljuc pljuc) npr. 26 DC znat ću da se ništa nije promijenilo, jer je lutealna ostala istih 11 dana...

uh, o ovome ne želim ni razmišljati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dora13

maco ma biće sve ok!
meni se već u prvom ciklususa b6 lutealna jaaako oporavila, prije sam već 3dpo imala spotting, BT mi jaaako pala, pa onda negdi 10dpo dobila M ak nisam uzimala dabroston....a sad bez dabrića i SA b6 mi je lutealna 15-16 dana bez spottinga i BT viiiiiiiiiisoka   :Wink:  
biće i kod tebe tak, ne brini.....opuuuuuusti se i šaljem ti ~~~~~~~ za T!!

----------


## Shanti

> *shanti*, stvarno ne znam... O zna šetati gore-dole sama od sebe, koliko znam, lutealna je više-manje jednaka... osim ako ne uzimaš nešto u nadi da će ti produžiti lutelanu (npr. B6)
> 
> ja ću više znati tek za 10 dana, kad M NE dođe (   u nadi je spas)


Sa "svime" sam startala ovaj mjesec: vitex, B6 (50 mg) + Plibex, i samo kao začin, vrkuta i marulja, koje pijem 'nako, "umjetnički", samo kad sam inspirirana...   :Grin:  (Folic Plus pijem već par mjeseci ali i njega sad redovno)

Uglavnom, ubacila sam nekoliko stvari pa što god mi se od ovog ciklusa događalo (uključivši i ova dva prištića   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ne znam na koji od tih preparata da uprem prstom.   :Grin:  

Da ti M ne dođe ni za 11, a niti za 300 dana...   :Kiss:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## macka

*dora13* hvala ti   :Kiss:   sjetim se svako malo tebe i tvoje produžene lutealne... da mi nisi dala nadu prije 2 tjedna, ja bih bila prestala s B6

*shanti* hvala i tebi   :Love:  
ja sam vitex pila samo mjesec i pol, počela negdje u 12. mjesecu i prestala jer mi je sprčkao ciklus... ali to sam ja, svim drugim curama je pomogao...
a sve ovo ostalo, folic + B6 + plibex + tona lješnjaka, oraha i badema i ultra pažnja što se prehrane tiče (redovito, kuhano, puno povrća i voća)
e, na tome sam već 3 mjeseca

eh da, da ne zaboravim - ananas do O i svježe iscjeđeni grejp nakon O

pa reci da nisam na sve mislila   :Wink:  

(i tako već neko vrijeme... dovoljno dugo da mi je sve ovo postalo toliko normalno da sam ovaj mjesec skoro zaboravila da radimo na bebi   :Grin:  )

----------


## Shanti

> ja sam vitex pila samo mjesec i pol, počela negdje u 12. mjesecu i prestala jer mi je sprčkao ciklus... ali to sam ja, svim drugim curama je pomogao...


Kako ti ga je sprčkao?




> (i tako već neko vrijeme... dovoljno dugo da mi je sve ovo postalo toliko normalno da sam ovaj mjesec skoro zaboravila da radimo na bebi   )


Joj, vibram za tvoju "zaboravnost" i da je to ono famozno "opusti se" nakon kojeg se sigurno zatrudni... *~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzzy

> eh da, da ne zaboravim - ananas do O i svježe iscjeđeni grejp nakon O


Hm, zar ne bi trebalo obrnuto?  :?

----------


## macka

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eh da, da ne zaboravim - ananas do O i svježe iscjeđeni grejp nakon O
> 
> 
> Hm, zar ne bi trebalo obrnuto?  :?


eh, sad sam se i ja zapitala

malo sam prošvrljala po starim topicima i da, betty je na jednom mjestu napisala da pije grejp prije a ananas poslije O
ali ananas se uvijek spominje u smislu zadebljanja endometrija a grejp pomaže implantaciji... pa sam ja to valjda zato tako povezala... bilo kako bilo, pijem ja i jedan i drugi više-manje stalno (mada bi ananas trebalo jesti onu sredinu, ali...) čisto da budem mirna

ako sam T, uvjerena sam da će voće u tome igrati najmanju ulogu   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Suzzy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  macka prvotno napisa
> ...


 GRejp pomaze kao antioksidant , pojacava sluz i ko fol kvalitetniju jajnu stanicu . Pije se do ovulacije . 
Ananas deblja endometrij pa omogucava laksu implantaciju .   :Smile:

----------


## macka

*betty* hvala   :Kiss:  
odoh ja po ananas u dućan, dok još stignem   :Wink:

----------


## macka

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam vitex pila samo mjesec i pol, počela negdje u 12. mjesecu i prestala jer mi je sprčkao ciklus... ali to sam ja, svim drugim curama je pomogao...
> 
> 
> Kako ti ga je sprčkao?


sorry, malo sam glupa ovih dana   :Embarassed:  

ako se radilo o vitexu (a ja mislilm da da), jedan mi je ciklus bio 26 dana a sljedeći 31. a budući da ja nisam nikad imala odmake od trajanja ciklusa (školski 28 ili 29 dana) nije mi to pomicanje baš bilo simpatično. zato sam zaključila da mi možda i ne treba nešto da mi "sredi" ciklus.

sad sam mišljenja da mi samo treba produžiti luteinsku... ako je za vjerovati opk trakicama, sluzi i bolovima, znam kad mi je O.

mislim da bi neki drugi vrag bio poremećen da ne ovuliram... a onda, opet, nikad se ne zna...

ne znam jesam li ti uspjela pomoći...   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

Macka, hvala...   :Smile:  

Vitex danas nisam popila, jer ni meni nije jasno zbog čega mi se ciklus zdrmao a nekako, u izboru vitex, vrkuta/marulja i B-vitamini, on mi je najsumnjiviji. Možda i griješim...   :Cekam:

----------


## fritulica1

> jeli moguće da ja osjećam mučninu, onako laganu, na trenutke od B6?


To isto i ja osjećam. Konzumentica sam vitexa, B komplexa i B6.  :?

----------


## Rene2

Svašta sam brljavila do sada, ali od danas se vraćam mom B6 i omega-3.

----------


## stelerina

> Macka, hvala...   
> 
> Vitex danas nisam popila, jer ni meni nije jasno zbog čega mi se ciklus zdrmao a nekako, u izboru vitex, vrkuta/marulja i B-vitamini, on mi je najsumnjiviji. Možda i griješim...



i meni se desio spooting, pa sam izbacila vrkutu i sad je sve ok, vidjet cemo sta ce se sa ovom M desit, ako bude spootinga prestajem i sa vitexom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enya22

I ja sam izbacila vitex nakon 2-3 mjeseca uzimanja, mislim da su mi se od njega definitivno zbrckali ciklusi... Zadnja 3 ciklusa anovulatorna!   :Sad:  
A vrkutu sad isto ne pijem zbog lijenosti, ne da mi ju se cekat, a i ne sjetim se napraviti. Ali, vjerojatno cu se vratiti na nju, jer mi je fina.

----------


## Rene2

> niccoleta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jeli moguće da ja osjećam mučninu, onako laganu, na trenutke od B6?
> 
> 
> To isto i ja osjećam. Konzumentica sam vitexa, B komplexa i B6.  :?


Ne bi vam to bilo od B6.
Ali od vitexa bi moglo biti. Vitex utječe na proizvodnju hormona, pogotovo progesterona, a on je taj koji izaziva mučnine u trudnoći.
Jednako kao što to mogu i Utrogestan; Dabroston već rjeđe, jer je on sintetizirani progesteron.

----------


## fritulica1

Imaš pravo Rene2, uopće to nisam povezala s vitexom i progesteronom, a vjerovatno je to.
Inače meni teče 20 dc. (od 1 dc. pijem B6, B komplex i vitex), nokti, kosa i ten su mi puno ljepši (ma čuda čine ti vitamini   :Wink:  ) i što je najvažnije JOŠ NEMA SPOTTINGA (prije bi mi krenuo već od 18 dc). 
Rene2, super da si oživila ovaj topic!   :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Curke koje pijete B6 + Plibex, jeste li primjetile da vam M dođe uz veće bolove nego inače?

Meni se to desilo prošli mjesec, imala sam strašne grčeve, iako me i inače boli, ali ovako....srećom trajalo je pola sata a onda se vratilo u manje bolnu normalu. 

Palo mi je na pamet da možda, možda ima veze s B6?  :?

----------


## Pepe2

Ja inace imam bolne M samo prvog dana i to sredim nekom tabletom protiv bolova...ali jedan sam ciklus pila marulju...dakle, kad je M dosla to je bolilo ludjacki..ni tableta mi nije bas puno bolila..a bilo je i ugrusaka..to me sve skupa dobro isokiralo i nisam je pila vise...posto mi kasnije nikad nije bilo tako nenormalno bolno zakljucila da sam da je od marulje...a pila sam i B6 i B komplex zadnja dva ciklusa, ali nije bilo ni priblizno bolno prvog dana kao s maruljom...

----------


## zara51

ja inače imam strahovito bolne M,
međutim, otkad sam počela piti vitex, marulju, vrkutu i b-complex i b-6 nevjerovatno uopće me ništa ne boli :? 
Ciklus mi se produžio na 34-35 d, inače varirao od 21-29. I to odmah prvi mjesec pijenja gore navedenog, prvi ciklus ovulacija, drugi anovulatoran.
Sad ulazim u treći mjesec pa ću pratiti što će se dalje događati.
Ja sam uglavnom jako zadovoljna tom kombinacijom, pa vjerujem da će se sve posložiti na svoje mjesto  :Wink:  

 :Love:

----------


## nabla

Evo da prijavim kod mene stanje. Zahvaljujuci vama pocela sam izmedju ostalog da koristim vitex i B6. U novembru prosle godine imala sam biohemijsku trudnocu i posle toga ciklusi su mi se skratili na 26 dana pri cemu se ovulacija i dalje odigravala 15-16 dc. Ako tome dodamo i 1 dan spotinga...
No u svakom slucaju, posle mesec dana koristenja 2x2 PMS Care (u kojem u jednoj tableti ima 25 mg vitexa) i 1x2 B6, progesteron je bio duplo veci (npr pre experimentisanja 5 dpo (21 dc) progesteron je bio 11 ng/ml, a nakon tableta 5dpo- 17; 7dpo- 21ng/ml. Prvi put otkako pratim sta se zbiva u mojim ciklusima, lutealna faza je trajala 14 dana (inace je bila 8-10 dana) :D

----------


## lilium

*zara51, nabla* super da ste nasle sto vam odgovara!
da li kojim slucajem znate kakav vam je bio prolaktin? 
ja isto trebam poraditi na progesteronu, prolaktin mi je dobar i sada sam na omega-3 + svakodnevno grickam razlicito sjemenje i orasaste plodove (jer mislim da mi je to zadnji puta pomoglo) i bas razmisljam da li da na to jos dodam i vitex.

----------


## nabla

Lilium, verovatno znas da je primarno dejstvo vitexa na prolaktin. Ukoliko je on los (a to ne mora uvek da se detektuje laboratorijskim testovima) pravi kaskadni efekat na LH a ovaj opet na progesteron u II fazi ciklusa. Ukoliko dodje do oplodnje u takvom ciklusu, plod moze biti slabijeg kvaliteta i onda se desi ona famozna "biohemijska" trudnoca. Tako da bez obzira sto ti je prolaktin na testovima bio OK, slobodno ga uzimaj preventive radi u kombinaciji sa vec onim sto uzimas. 
ps. i meni je prolaktin kad ga merim Ok, ali imam problema s LH i progesteronom. Osim progesterona, u ovom ciklusu sam podigla i LH. I takodje, kao i  Zara51 nisam imala menstrualne bolove.

----------


## lilium

hvala *nabla,* opisala si tocno takvo djelovanje kakvo mi treba.
sretno!

----------


## luni

Cure sada da ja pitam glupost.   :Embarassed:  
Očito je da imam kratku luteinsku fazu ali moji ciklusi nisu baš kratki 29-33 dan, a luteinska 8-11 dana. I sad ako ja počnem piti taj Plivit B6 i Plibexom da li će to meni još više produžiti ciklus ili će ga samo kako da kažem rasporedit kako bog zapovjeda na te dvije faze. Inače pijem samo folnu.

----------


## lilium

luni,
Ne vjerujem da ti moze skoditi, a eventualno ce popraviti nedostatke ako su uzrokovani manjkom B6. Na vise mjesta preporucuju uzimati ga u kombinaciji s folnom i B12, tako da ce ti se dobro nadopuniti s ovim sto vec uzimas.

----------

